# Synchroniser calendrier iCal sur iCloud avec mobile Android



## vazen (13 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour, je voudrais synchroniser le calendrier de mon Mac qui est sur iCloud avec mon smartphone Android et l'application Google agenda. J'ai cherché sur Internet mais rien ne marche. Merci d'avance si vous pouvez m'aider.


----------



## ze_random_bass (13 Septembre 2019)

Salut,

il faudrait que tu rentres sur ton appli native de calendrier Android les coordonnées de compte CalDav pour :
- ton calendrier Mac, un lien utile : https://www.clubic.com/tutoriels/article-816403-1-comment-utiliser-icloud-android.html
- ton Google Agenda ; ça je ne sais pas comment faire mais ça doit se trouver sur Internet

a+


----------

